# Which 10lb high quality line?



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all, string on my 2000 spin reel is getting a bit short and I need to re-spool. Cant remember what I got last time, but I think it was from PLAT with lots of Japanese writting, was good.
So whats good for under $80 delivered?
It has to be smooth, 10lb true breaking strain, round, thin as possible, good knot strength and at that price it should have all that.

Be for catching 5-10lb finicky snapper in shallow water, using SP's.

Has anyone tried Yamotoyo SW PE Braid?

Thanks.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Lots of Japanese writing, about $80 delivered. Was it Unitika Aorika Super PE II?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bretto said:


> Lots of Japanese writing, about $80 delivered. Was it Unitika Aorika Super PE II?


No what I got didnt cost $80 it would of been what ever was in the cheapy bin at PLAT and it may not of even had Japanese writing who knows, I struggle to remember what I did last week let alone 18 mths ago. 

$80 the most I will pay, am happy to pay less, but it must be in the specification I gave earlier, not Fireline and I dont want multi colours. Plain white is good.

Ta


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sunline castaway 10lb - brilliant line, a 'true' 10lb, and this is a very good price domestically (although of course it is slightly cheaper on Fleabay):

http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/prod ... _pe_06_838


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

You didn't mention length.

The line you had will most likely be listed on the following site.
http://paulusjustfishing.com/4linetestingbuy.htm


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Also endorse Castaway.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Sunlien Super PE, great stuff.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Paul, some of the best braid I've used on nearly any reel is the Daiwa TD Sensor PE...no affiliation but wouldn't answer you if I didn't think it was quality stuff either...on special here...http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/prod ... _braid_726


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Do you have enough drag on your reel to warrant 10lbs line?

I would vote sunline pe.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm with SteveR. Tasline from Paulus replaced all my sunline castaway but get minimum 6 strand stuff, less strands doesn't cast well as its more ribbon like in profile than round and it digs into itself on the reel.

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4Tasline.htm


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Tasline / SASbraid same product........by far the best braid on the market for multitudes of reasons. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Paul,

My recommendation is not to buy any line that is on _special_ as it is usually old stock.

The first Braid 10 lb that I used was Spiderwire. Spiderwire was bought out by Berkeley and went out of production for a couple of years. It is now back on the market. I haven't tried it since but the original stuff was far better than the Berkeley. I don't know whether Berkeley has modified the formula but I will buy some Spiderwire later this year and give it a go.

Regards

Ian


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Castaway 10lb. 8 strands. Smooth as silk and longevity plus. Very thin. Pale blue in colour.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> I'm with SteveR. Tasline from Paulus replaced all my sunline castaway but get minimum 6 strand stuff, less strands doesn't cast well as its more ribbon like in profile than round and it digs into itself on the reel.
> 
> http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4Tasline.htm


Why is it better?
They only have 12lb which breaks at 14lb with 6 strands.

Thanks for the input every one. Sunline seems the most popular, but Tasline looks interesting. Will have a think about it on the weekend.



bjfisherman said:


> Do you have enough drag on your reel to warrant 10lbs line?


I have a Certate with upgraded drag, but I only set it to 1kg. That gives me the option of increasing it a bit if necessary. Too much drag and they spit out the hook, too little and you cant stop them rubbing you off on the rocks. I dont lose too many if I set everything up right, but its good to give them a fighting chance.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I found tasline thinner, smoother, stronger than sunline. Best knot strength I've ever had using bimini twist to ducknose with fluorocarbon leader in all strengths, although to be honest I never tried this knot combo in sunline. This superiority is explained by the composition of the tasline vs the sunline. Tasline is pure, sunline is not. It contains other stuff to improve castability but this reduces strength. The castability advantage of sunline is lost though if you get at least 6 stranded tasline. The bad thing about tasline is it cuts you more easily so more care is needed when fishing with the stuff and tightening knots. I've used it in most of my reels in most of the offered strengths. I also like it because it's white and therefore offers good visibility. Leatherjackets see it easily too though and have attacked my bimini twist although the vermin have attacked my bimini twist in coloured braid too so I blame the jackets not the line.

If you get the 12lb tasline it'll break at 14lb whereas sunline is IGFA rated so 10lb thickness breaks at 10lb. This large improvement in strength for not much sacrifice in thickness is good for when you need to dial up your drag, snag up or just like to have a bit of a comfort margin for error/sticky drag. Has saved me money on squid jigs that would otherwise have been lost that's for sure.

edit: I just double checked and sunline 10lb diameter is 0.128mm vs tasline 12lb diameter 0.129mm. So you don't sacrifice spool capacity or heaviness of the line in terms of casting and you get a 40% improvement in strength if you choose tasline over sunline.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

robsea said:


> Castaway 10lb. 8 strands. Smooth as silk and longevity plus. Very thin. Pale blue in colour.


I used some of this last weekend and was extremely happy. In braid I look at diameter, smoothness and knot free fishing. In tough conditions I had no issues.


----------



## justin83 (Sep 4, 2012)

SAS braid is awesome 10lb SAS is very very thin for it's breaking strain or sunline castaway is the other that I like but for the money I don't think you can go past SAS


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have just bought a spool of Powerpro Bite motion 4 lb, and I am awaiting delivery of a spool of 10 lb.

Will post comments when I have used it a few trips.

Regards

Ian


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

SAS braid and Tasline are the same product with different labelling.
SAS tournament braid is a pretest braid suitable for making claims with but it is identical to the SAS and tasline braids, has just been certified though.


----------



## mrimpact (Sep 3, 2012)

I use a baitcaster regularly so going too small in line diameter can be a nightmare. Got some Saltiga Surf in 15Lb, put it n my Daiwa T3 limited and won't look back. Diameter is similar to many 10Lb braids but it is super round and smooth. Coloured markings every 25 yards helps on a bright yellow line too. Not the cheapest line around but certainly the best I have used.
Saltiga Surf braid uses a new special 8 braid weave to produce a supple line with the smoothest surface available. http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/saltiga-surf-4
Regards,
Scott


----------

